# Android Custom Roms



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

anyone playing around with android 4.3 on the galaxy s4?

busy downloading wanamlite and wanting to give it ago


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> anyone playing around with android 4.3 on the galaxy s4?
> 
> busy downloading wanamlite and wanting to give it ago


Not yet. I dont have any android devices yet. Spent too much on ios apps it will be stupid to switch now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

no worries .. im just woried about the nox boot loader
i always loaded custom roms on all my phones .. but now they go change the bootloader
lets hope i dont brick my phone then maybe ill make a S4 ecig mod lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

Speak to Gizmo  he does all that stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> no worries .. im just woried about the nox boot loader
> i always loaded custom roms on all my phones .. but now they go change the bootloader
> lets hope i dont brick my phone then maybe ill make a S4 ecig mod lol


That sounds awesome. S4 ecig ftw!!


----------



## Space_Cowboy (30/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> That sounds awesome. S4 ecig ftw!!


 
LOL +1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

for now its Andy 4.3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

I'm still on Honeycomb!!!. It sucks. Specialy the keyboard. First letter mostly disappears and have to retype. 
Must ake a plan soon nd upgrade mine.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

phone or tablet? if so what ones .. you can load a custom rom and renew the life of your old android device


----------



## ET (30/10/13)

i take it there's no sneaky way to run whatsapp from my pc?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

I have a Galaxy gt 7300 tablet. A bit scared to do it but will juice myself up with some strong whiskey flavour
this weekend and go for broke.
No local updates were made available for this model.


----------



## iPWN (30/10/13)

Was running Cyanogen mod 10.2 on my S3 but i sold it and got the HTC One , thinking of putting the Google Edition rom on it. Not a huge fan of htc's sense.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

denizenx said:


> i take it there's no sneaky way to run whatsapp from my pc?


Yess there is cnt rem the steps exactly bt ot kicks you offf your phone unless u use a diff number .
Ill see if i can find the post next time.. it could be as simple as running an android vm on your pc

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

iPWN said:


> Was running Cyanogen mod 10.2 on my S3 but i sold it and got the HTC One , thinking of putting the Google Edition rom on it. Not a huge fan of htc's sense.


Cyanogen is only recently avail for my varient of the s4 .. smasung not releasing code for the octa core.. the lte version thay runs on the snapdragon cpu supports more custom roms 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Cm11 is avail for galaxy s4 .. incliding the 19500.. kitkat for those daring .. video doesntvwrk n vad sound s are the known bugs so far

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (26/11/13)

Got a note 2 haven't flashed in while. What's a decent kitkat build for my phone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Nt sure havnt read up on them i have the octa core i9500 nt alot of roms for this chipset bt ill hav a look n let you knwo .. what are u looking fpr performance or batt life? Themed or vinilla styled android 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

